
Love and Lhotse - DarkContinent
https://www.si.com/sports-illustrated/2020/02/06/lhotse-skiing-jim-morrison-hilaree-ne
======
ggm
Intense climbing isn't a treatment plan for everyone but it worked for them I
guess.

